# Time for a new car...Suggestions?



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

02BMW530 said:


> Subie forester 2.5xt
> 
> AWD, wagon, 0-60 in5.6 seconds, 30 mpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


After a smidgen of research, the 2.5 XT uses the same engine as the WRX STi, but with the standard WRX turbo and intercooler.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=Py5xDcnQ5M0

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## tim818 (Sep 16, 2009)

If I were in your shoes I'd take a GTI 4dr. Has the highest fun factor you can buy for the budget, although you'll have live with the quirkiness with the VW stealers. Previous car was a '01 Passat V6 - very fun to drive, but when it comes to maintenance/repair, one can only hope they won't gouge you and/or have a clue what the problems are.

Second best would be a 6MT TSX. Slightly lesser fun comparing to GTI, but it does everything right including the service department. Should fit a bike when the rear seats are down. Resale value is crazy high as well.

Tim


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

tim818 said:


> Second best would be a 6MT TSX. Slightly lesser fun comparing to GTI, but it does everything right including the service department. Should fit a bike when the rear seats are down. Resale value is crazy high as well.
> 
> Tim


My friend's TSX doesn't have folding seats. I know this from the time I helped him remove the front wheel so he could close one of the rear passenger doors with the bike in the back seat.


----------



## tim818 (Sep 16, 2009)

AzNMpower32 said:


> My friend's TSX doesn't have folding seats. I know this from the time I helped him remove the front wheel so he could close one of the rear passenger doors with the bike in the back seat.


http://www.acura.com/Features.aspx?model=TSX&modelYear=2011&context=Interior#cargo_area

Fold-down rear seats are standard as far as I can tell... :dunno:

Tim


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

tim818 said:


> http://www.acura.com/Features.aspx?model=TSX&modelYear=2011&context=Interior#cargo_area
> 
> Fold-down rear seats are standard as far as I can tell... :dunno:
> 
> Tim


Hmm, might be because he has the older generation (a 2004). :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Hyundai Sonata SE 2.0T.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Dunno if this works for you but a 328i sedan lease might not be as expensive as you think.
> 
> With an ED car the residual is based on US MSRP. If you get a good price on the car, the cap cost is ED invoice + $xxx.
> 
> ...


ED leases have a higher MF (it gets tacked on). You don't pay the second month though...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Hyundai Sonata SE 2.0T.


He mentioned fun to drive.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Our A3 is a mixed bag. Wife loves it. DSG is fun to play with but it also has a tendency to kind slip before engaging. I think we spent about $1500 this year on maintenance items - brakes, diverter valve, brake switch, cv boot, oil changes, alignment, etc., etc. Her car has about 55k miles on it. That doesn't include tires either. If you're going CPO on an Audi remember, unlike BMW they don't cover much of anything under warranty and there is no included maintenance. Heck even on 2006's included maintenance didn't cover much.
> 
> Still say, CPO 328i is tough to beat for the price, warranty, BMW service and driving fun.


curious as to why you say Audi CPO "doesn't cover much of anything"....

It covers all major systems, electrical, engine, trans, etc.

I had an A4 CPO and didn't have to pay for much for anything on it.

Only big exclusion is radio/navigation....is this covered on BMW?

Also, BMW CPO does not include maintenance, you have to purchase that separately, right?

*******************************

The following items have Audi Certified pre-owned Limited Warranty coverage on authorized repairs to correct a manufacturer's defect in materials or workmanship. This list is not inclusive. See your Audi service representative for specific items. For Audi R8 vehicles, the authorized Audi dealer must also have the designation Audi R8 Certified Point or Audi R8 Service Point.

•Engine
•Cooling System
•Fuel System
•Automatic Transmission
•Manual Transmission
•Final Drive
•Suspension
•BrakesBrakesA vehicle's brakes must be matched to its power, weight, and top speed. Brakes 
•Steering
•Climate Controls
•Electrical
What is not covered?

•Repairs already covered by the Audi Limited New Vehicle Warranty; this warranty is secondary to the Limited New Vehicle Warranty
•Radio and Navigation
•Tires
•Maintenance services and adjustments
•Wear items
•Damage or malfunctions due to lack of maintenance
•Damage or malfunctions due to misuse, negligence, alteration, accident, or fire
•Damage caused by the environment
•Cost of maintenance services


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nothing would beat owning audi's most expensive car for six figures and have to hunt and find a certified dealer... 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

02BMW530 said:


> Nothing would beat owning audi's most expensive car for six figures and have to hunt and find a certified dealer...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


every single Audi dealer within 45 minutes of my house is certified and sells R8s...as would I assume for most metro areas.

For a long time BMW wouldn't CPO any of its M cars, at any price, period....

But CPO R8s are not the point of this discussion, someone posted that the Audi CPO program is useless because the warranty doesn't cover anything.

I posted the warranty, virtually everything is covered, so I'm confused. :dunno:

Furthermore, I had every issue covered under the CPO when I had an A4.

I also had everything covered under the BMW CPO warranty, so I think they are very comparable.

I have had nothing but great service at my local Audi/VW/Porsche dealer, Suburban Audi of Farmington Hills, Michigan. Their service was as good as what I received across the street from Erhard BMW (Farmington Hills, MI), but the attitude was much better at Audi...

The sales and service people at Erhard are very snooty and condescending.

So I'm posting specific examples of great service experiences and CPO coverage. Why is Audi CPO much worse then BMW CPO? :dunno:

I have owned Hondas, Infinitis, Audis, BMWs and various domestics....and it seems like there are a lot of BMW fan boys that knock Audi every chance they get. Jeez, nitpicking about CPO warranty on an R8? I'm pretty neutral, most of the cars are good, each has its pros/cons.

You see the same people bashing Audi service over and over, well, sorry, I hate to say it, but the service dept. at Suburban has always been great to me...almost always fix things first time, diagnose properly, EVERYTHING was covered under CPO, no questions asked, etc. etc.

Just because you had a bad experience doesn't mean that's how it is across the entire country/world.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

pilotman said:


> every single Audi dealer within 45 minutes of my house is certified and sells R8s...as would I assume for most metro areas.


Then it's not as bad as I thought!

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Why are we suddenly discussing R8s in this thread? And yes audi CPO does a good job of covering everything except wear/tear parts. The latter can be annoying since it seems to exclude all rubber parts such as hoses and boots. I'm sure BMW cpo has the same exclusion, just a question of how broad the definition is. Especially now that, for the first time, bmwna has turbocharged cars with their extra plumbing entering cpo coverage


----------



## two-five boy (Jul 26, 2010)

To the OP, I really think the new WRX wagon should be more seriously considered given your budget and requirements, esp. considering you live in the NE. Its ergonomics have improved substantially in the past decade (I'm sure you know this since you already have an Outback!) and the Limited model even has leather and moonroof, a first for the WRX!


----------



## remarr (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the good discussion. I've discovered that if I make the effort to go into Boston, there is a much better selection of used 3-series cars. They are still pretty much all xDrive, but at least they have a selection that aren't all 40-50k miles.

Lease just won't work for me. My commute is just too long. ED is cool, but even those prices are just a little over what i can justify right now.

The legendary level of suck of the VW dealerships is something I hear about often, and it does concern me. I have no idea how the ones near me rate.

So, I'm going to drive the GTI this weekend. The Outback is going in for oil change on Monday so I'll probably check out the WRX while I'm waiting since a couple people recommended it. After that, I'll decide which of the 3 I most want and go from there.

Oh, and Audi R8? I wish!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

pilotman said:


> every single Audi dealer within 45 minutes of my house is certified and sells R8s...as would I assume for most metro areas.
> 
> For a long time BMW wouldn't CPO any of its M cars, at any price, period....
> 
> ...


Great. We have different experiences. I own an Audi right now. Let's not take away from someone else's thread.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

pilotman said:


> Also, BMW CPO does not include maintenance, you have to purchase that separately, right?


Yes. BMW NA sells an "upgrade" to 6/100. The price is negotiable.

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/MaintenanceUpgrade.aspx



> The legendary level of suck of the VW dealerships is something I hear about often, and it does concern me. I have no idea how the ones near me rate.


Been there done that with VW dealers in the US. If you can't find a decent dealer don't get a VW.


----------



## remarr (Feb 7, 2008)

Drove the GTI tonight, both DSG and 6MT. It wasn't bad. Clearly a step below a 3-series in refinement, but not an enormous step. Felt more nimble than the 3-series in road driving, which is probably the result of being lighter (didn't look to see if it was actually lighter.) Surprisingly quiet, although again a step below the 3-series. Really nice interior. It may even have been as nice as a 3 here. (The interior being the weakest part of the E90 IMHO. It's one area where I really do think the E46 is better.) Comfortable seats, and I dig the plaid pattern. Seats right on the verge of being too narrow, but I still fit comfortably. (Oddly, my wife thinks that the seats in my 325i are too narrow, and the GTI's were better.)

DSG vs. 6MT: Hmmm. Well, first off the manual was real nice. The clutch seemed better than the 3-series. The DSG was cool, but it felt a little quirky. i'm not sure if thats just because I'm not used to it, or if it's inherent to the transmission. It felt a little like the first bit of accelerator travel didn't accomplish anything, then it would rocket forward. I seemed to be getting used to it by the end of the drive because I don't recall noticing it as much at the end. (It may have been adapting to me as well.) The paddle shifters were officially cool - well placed and easy to use. The shifts were extremely smooth. Purposely drove down a crazy busy street to try it out and was very happy with it there.

The engine was obviously not as refined as the BMW I6 (nothing on earth is), but it wasn't bad esp. for the price. It was plenty fast enough for me. I could do without the noise pipe, but it's not that big a deal.

Radio seemed dead average. 

All in all, a surprisingly nice car for the money. My decision wasn't made any easier tonight. (Previous test drives of other cars had resulted in a pretty quick 'nope'.) It deserves it's car review kudos.


----------



## steve330ischnel (Nov 26, 2010)

how much are you selling the zhp for??, i need a track car and wouldent mind redoing anything mechanichal and i could care less for the interior


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

remarr said:


> - Reasonably fun to drive
> - 4 doors (kid seats!)
> - Can fit a bike in the back (hatchback or fold-down rear seats both work for this.)


MINI Clubman
Saab 9-3, you may be able to bargain hard pricewise
Honda Accord and make it mechnically (not cosmetically) like a ricer. It will exceed your price guidelines, though.
Volvo S40, though you might have to add a sway bar, change tires, etc. making it more than your price guidelines


----------

